# Radiant Heat Panel



## DaveDragon (May 16, 2008)

Does anyone use radiant heat panels with their Tegu's???

I've been researching the best way to heat a large snake enclosure for our 5.5 ft Dumeril boa. A radiant heat panel seems to be the best option, heating over a larger area than a bulb. The best one looks to be from Reptile Basics. http://www.reptilebasics.com/Reptile-Basics-Radiant-Heat-Panels-p-1-c-283.html Another is from Pro-Mist but is more expensive. http://www.pro-products.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8&Itemid=30

They cost alot more than a halogen bulb but last forever, and heat a much larger area.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 16, 2008)

One disadvantage I can think of is this is "dark" heat, snake like it dark but I doubt Tegu's do.


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 16, 2008)

I used the Pro-Mist when I was breeding leopard geckos and had a massive rack-like system of cages for them. Those things worked GREAT, but like you said, they are expensive. They would be really expensive for heating a tegu cage... cuz you would need a good 4x2 panel to keep one side at the right ambient temperature. However, I have never heard a bad thing about radiant heat panels.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 16, 2008)

CoexistExotics said:


> I used the Pro-Mist when I was breeding leopard geckos and had a massive rack-like system of cages for them. Those things worked GREAT, but like you said, they are expensive. They would be really expensive for heating a tegu cage... cuz you would need a good 4x2 panel to keep one side at the right ambient temperature. However, I have never heard a bad thing about radiant heat panels.


I think the big problem would a lack of light. And they're wouldn't be any UVB anywhere near where they bask.


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 16, 2008)

I wouldnt use a radiant heat panel for basking, rather for keeping up ambient temperature. You would probably want a basking light in there as well.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 16, 2008)

CoexistExotics said:


> I wouldnt use a radiant heat panel for basking, rather for keeping up ambient temperature. You would probably want a basking light in there as well.


Radiant heat panels mostly heat objects, not air. That's why they work so good with snakes. It heats them up quick.


----------



## CoexistExotics (May 16, 2008)

They did a pretty good job of heating the air for me... lol


----------



## DaveDragon (May 16, 2008)

CoexistExotics said:


> They did a pretty good job of heating the air for me... lol


It's gotta be a more gentle heat vs. a CHE that is more concentrated. I have to convince the wife to build the 7ft x 3ft enclosure for the Dumeril boa.


----------



## DZLife (May 16, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Does anyone use radiant heat panels with their Tegu's???
> 
> I've been researching the best way to heat a large snake enclosure for our 5.5 ft Dumeril boa. A radiant heat panel seems to be the best option, heating over a larger area than a bulb. The best one looks to be from Reptile Basics. http://www.reptilebasics.com/Reptile-Basics-Radiant-Heat-Panels-p-1-c-283.html Another is from Pro-Mist but is more expensive. http://www.pro-products.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8&Itemid=30
> 
> They cost alot more than a halogen bulb but last forever, and heat a much larger area.



I myself recently switched to ceramic heat emitters for my bp. It works great! one thing: DO NOT GET THEM WET!!! Also, on rare occasoins, when you turn them on the first time, they get a little black spot that grows over time....that means that it is a defective bulb...replace immediately. If you still have the receipt, the store should be more than happy to replace it. I am considering getting a second one for the tegu at night; that way I can sleep! The bright infra red light tends to screw with my sleep cycle.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 16, 2008)

DZLife said:


> I myself recently switched to ceramic heat emitters for my bp. It works great! one thing: DO NOT GET THEM WET!!! Also, on rare occasoins, when you turn them on the first time, they get a little black spot that grows over time....that means that it is a defective bulb...replace immediately. If you still have the receipt, the store should be more than happy to replace it. I am considering getting a second one for the tegu at night; that way I can sleep! The bright infra red light tends to screw with my sleep cycle.


I use a CHE (for ambient temps) for my Dumeril boa with a UTH. I think snakes would prefer a UTH over a CHE because it warms a larger area.

Tegu's don't require heat at night. 65-70 is OK.


----------

